# How can I make more money from DoorDash?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

These six and seven dollar orders are killing me. I just got one where they wanted me to deliver food from an Italian restaurant for five bucks, which of course I couldn't do! I submitted an unassign request and immediately got one for seven dollars, but I decided to go ahead and take it. All week I've been getting these low-paying orders. I've got to work with DD for a while, but there's got to be a way to get higher paying orders.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Sign up for GrubHub. The thing about DoorDash is tips from customers go against your pay (I’m not explaining it well, but look it up). Essentially, the more a customer tips, the less you make overall, as they subtract the tip from your max base pay. 90% of your orders will be $5-$6 on DoorDash. 

In contrast, today on GrubHub, I had a $17, $12, & $15 order—and those are not anomalies.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It sucks that DoorDash does that.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> These six and seven dollar orders are killing me. I just got one where they wanted me to deliver food from an Italian restaurant for five bucks, which of course I couldn't do! I submitted an unassign request and immediately got one for seven dollars, but I decided to go ahead and take it. All week I've been getting these low-paying orders. I've got to work with DD for a while, but there's got to be a way to get higher paying orders.


It all depends on your region. Doordash often offers between 3 and 7 dollars extra per delivery at certain times. That makes it more profitable.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Tank_Driver said:


> Sign up for GrubHub. The thing about DoorDash is tips from customers go against your pay (I'm not explaining it well, but look it up). Essentially, the more a customer tips, the less you make overall, as they subtract the tip from your max base pay. 90% of your orders will be $5-$6 on DoorDash.
> 
> In contrast, today on GrubHub, I had a $17, $12, & $15 order-and those are not anomalies.


GH is way too inconsistent in my area. I'll have great days too but then I'll also have days where I dont even make the BS hourly guarantee. Lot of luck involved when it comes to receiving big orders and its not like every GH customer tips. Its a pain in the ass trying to get on schedule too since I'll never be premier status. I still turn on GH sometimes off schedule but its def a last resort for me.

Im assuming grubhubflub has already tried GH but maybe Im wrong


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Tank_Driver said:


> Sign up for GrubHub. The thing about DoorDash is tips from customers go against your pay (I'm not explaining it well, but look it up). Essentially, the more a customer tips, the less you make overall, as they subtract the tip from your max base pay. 90% of your orders will be $5-$6 on DoorDash.
> 
> In contrast, today on GrubHub, I had a $17, $12, & $15 order-and those are not anomalies.


Wow. Shame on doordash.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Shame shame shame


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Tank_Driver said:


> Sign up for GrubHub. The thing about DoorDash is tips from customers go against your pay (I'm not explaining it well, but look it up). Essentially, the more a customer tips, the less you make overall, as they subtract the tip from your max base pay. 90% of your orders will be $5-$6 on DoorDash.
> 
> In contrast, today on GrubHub, I had a $17, $12, & $15 order-and those are not anomalies.


I am signed up with them. Most of the orders I get are $8 or $9. Not nearly as good as what you're talking about, but a lot better than DoorDash.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

When I used to do just DD, the only way I made great money was working long days. That’s when they only paid $5 an order. 

I wish DD drivers would encourage those tippers to tip in cash letting them know DD steals our tips. That’s why I don’t do much DD anymore. That and the stupid red card.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> When I used to do just DD, the only way I made great money was working long days. That's when they only paid $5 an order.
> 
> I wish DD drivers would encourage those tippers to tip in cash letting them know DD steals our tips. That's why I don't do much DD anymore. That and the stupid red card.


I know it different everywhere but the minimum is $6/order for DD here in DC and I average $8-9/order. They also pay $1-2/order extra pay during peak hours l fairly often

GH def has a higher ceiling for pay but it's just too inconsistent for me here. Too much luck involved with getting big tips. DD Def has the highest floor out of all the delivery gigs


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

GH only allows iPhone signups in my market.

DD pay is absymal, as low as $4.00. Extra Pay is scattered and often only $1-$1.50 per order. If you start a dash too close to the end of EP, they will be certain to give you ONE order and make you wait until one minute past the Extra Pay cutoff for your second order.

I've had to contact support for a dash (lunch EP was $4.00 from 1030 to 1230) for not receiving EP on an order and was argued with.

DD: "Well you picked up at 1245 and didn't deliver it until 1252, well after the cutoff time"
ME: "EP depends on the time the order is ASSIGNED not completed, and this order was assigned at 1228 per my text inside the cutoff time, and was picked up immediately after completing the previous order."
DD: "But you picked it up and delivered it outside of the cutoff time"
ME: "So based on your opinion, give me the EP on these other TWO orders I picked up at 1014 and 1021 that were delivered within the EP time at 1033 and 1041"
DD:"We can't do that, those orders were assigned before the start time"
ME: "So which is it, assigned time, pickup time, or delivery time?"
DD: "It is the assigned time as stated in the promo."
ME: "Well, you can't have it both ways, either give me the EP I'm owed on the 1228 assigned order or give it on the first two!"
DD: "I'll escalate this to a supervisor and they will call you back *click*"

No one has called me. I still don't have the EP on any of those three orders. But they paid it on the one assigned 1219 picked up at 1231 and delivered at 1238, also picked up and delivered outside their cutoff time but assigned well within it.


----------



## GDumpling (Jul 13, 2018)

When DD was paying hourly at select cities. I mock location to that city sign in and set location back to my real location. I don't get any orders and I stay on it for 8 hours. I was getting $13 an hour a day just doing that. Made $2000+ before they banned my account haha. While doing that I was doing skip the dishes. DD at my city sucks lucky you get 1 order an hour. Skip is none stop


----------

